# I dedicate this...



## Blake Bowden (Oct 9, 2008)

to TCShelton...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyqUj3PGHv4

Enjoy Brother..lol


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 9, 2008)

I laughed so hard I think I soiled myself.


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2008)

Tom did you not tell me about eating at the Carnival the other night, did you see a show like that?


----------



## JTM (Oct 9, 2008)

i feel like i should have a glowstick in my mouth.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 9, 2008)

"Lets do the fork in the garbage disposal...ding ding ding"


----------



## TCShelton (Oct 9, 2008)

blake said:


> "Lets do the fork in the garbage disposal...ding ding ding"



Haha, that was the best part.


----------



## nick1368 (Oct 9, 2008)

OMG......that was hilarous on many different levels


----------



## owls84 (Oct 10, 2008)

I now know what I am going to be for halloween!!!!


----------



## Wingnut (Oct 10, 2008)

owls84 said:


> I now know what I am going to be for halloween!!!!



 A fork in a disposal?


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Oct 10, 2008)

I "YES" too hard all the time !!


----------

